
For the NFL and all of football, a new threat: an evaporating insurance market - joker3
http://www.espn.com/espn/story/_/id/25776964/insurance-market-football-evaporating-causing-major-threat-nfl-pop-warner-colleges-espn
======
masonic
With all the money in the present-day NFL, why aren't they just self-insuring?

